# My model 3 getting hw3 as we speak



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Took my sep2018 awd model 3 in for a few minor warranty things and they informed me I’m going to get the HW3 computer upgrade. So, it’s definitely happening. 
dedham ma service center


----------

